# What flash?!



## borisnikon (Oct 19, 2011)

I am looking for a flash but don't have a lot of money to be spending. I have a nikon d3100 and I would be using the flash for indoor shooting and macros. My budget is £150-£250. ($150-$250)
I have found four:

Sigma EF 610 DG ST Flashgun

Metz 50 AF-1 Digital Flash

Nikon SB-700 Speedlight

Metz 58 AF-2 Digital Flash

They are in price order cheapest first. 

Does anyone know what I should go for or have any advice. 
Thanks.


----------



## MTVision (Oct 19, 2011)

Get the sb700


----------



## MTVision (Oct 19, 2011)

It's always good to have at least one Nikon dedicated flash. Plus the sb700 will come in handy if you decide to add more flashes to the mix


----------



## Derrel (Oct 19, 2011)

MTVision said:


> It's always good to have at least one Nikon dedicated flash. Plus the sb700 will come in handy if you decide to add more flashes to the mix



DIZ-ACTLY!!!!

Nikon's dedicated flash units seem to last a long,long,long time with normal use. And by that I mean 25 years or so. Seriously. I have an SB-16 for Nikon F3 that's approaching 30 years...still works quite well...the very newest Nikon cameras and flashes as designed to work with one another almost seamlessly. Just RTFM (Read The Fine Manual) and practice with it a bit, and it will make it worth the extra money over a cheaper flash. Reading the manual is actually necessary on these modern flashes--they are VERY sophisticated!!!! I do not mean RTFM in a disrespectful manner at all.


----------



## Village Idiot (Oct 20, 2011)

And it's always good to have at least one TTL flash to stick on the camera and roll with for when off camera manual lighting isn't going to be the best option. Unless you're Jack Hartzman that is...


----------

